# Welches Beach Buddy ???



## Rheini (18. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Brandungsspezies,
möchte beim nächsten Fehmarntrip mein Schirm gegen ein BB tauschen. Der Schirm ging zwar bisher ganz gut wenn mann Ihn schräg auf den Sand legte und dann noch ordentlich abspannte , sozusagen einShelter für Arme  Aber nun soll ein BB her nur welches#q 
Da ich Norditaliener (Südhessen) bin, gibt es bei unseren Tackeldealen weder welche zum kaufen bzw. zum "anfassen" #d 
Bin daher auf I-Net- Bestellung angewiesen....oder müsste mir das BB dann "Oben" zulegen...ist mir aber zu unsicher!
Also gefunden habe ich folgende BB`s
1.Dega- Camp          ca. 140€
2.Eisele-BB              ca. 189€
3.Sunridge-BB          ca.189€
4.Ultimate-BB           ca. 99€
5. Angeldomaine-BB   ca. 75€
Vom Eisele, Dega und Angeldomaine habe ich zumindestens schon ein Bild gefunden. Über das Sunridge habe ich gar nichts gefunden! Insgesamt sehen alle etwa gleich aus ...auf dem Bild.
Für was für eins würdet Ihr euch entscheiden, bzw. habt Ihr Bezugsquellen.;+ 
P.S. Würde das BB auch beim "Heimischen Karpfenansitzt" verwenden|rolleyes 
Gruß Rheini


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

da gibt es meiner meinung nach nur eine antwort !!!
DEGA !!!
dazu kaufts du dir noch ein metallgelenk und hast jahrelang spaß daran !!!

übrigens kannst du das beachbuddy überall gut einsetzen !!


----------



## Rheini (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Moin Aga,

danke für die schnelle Antwort#6 

In der Boardsuche wurde desöfteren als Schwachstelle des Dega die Kunststoffaufnahme bemängelt. Sollte ich mich für das Dega entscheiden ,meinste man sollte gleich das Aluteil bestellen oder erstmal abwarten was passiert|supergri 

Gruß #h 
Rheini


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*



Rheini schrieb:


> Moin Aga,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort#6
> 
> ...


 
am besten gleich mitbestellen !
kann sonst sein, dass du dir das zelt zerfetzt wenn das plastik bricht ! die schwachstelle hast du eigentlich bei jedem beachbuddy mit plastikgelenk #q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Moin,
ich habe jetzt seit zwei Jahren das Ruck Zuck Zelt von Cormoran in Gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das ist schneller aufgebaut als die herkömmlichen BB`s leichter und kleiner gepackt. Vorher hatte ich das von Eisele und war damit auch zufrieden. Jetzt aber finde ich das Cormoran Zelt sehr viel besser.
Zu diesen Kunststoff Gelenken kann ich mich nur fragen, was solll so was? Da weis eine Firma das sie Müll produziert, ist sogar in der Lage Metallgelenke zu liefern setzt das aber in der Produktion nicht um. Das ist doch Mißt aller erster Klasse.


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

@ jörg
100 % zustimmung !!!
zumal eigentlich allen herstellern bekannt sein müsste, wie die haltbarkeit der kunstoffgelenke ist. finde das wirklich schade, dass da nicht mal solide gelenke eingebaut werden.
und das cormoran soll schneller aufgebaut sein als ein beachbuddy von dega zum beispiel ???
kann mir das garnicht vorstellen, da man das von dega einfach nur aufklappt und fertig ist :m


----------



## Rheini (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Ja irgendwie ist mir das Verhalten seitens der Hersteller auch schleierhaft wie ein "Markel" der schon seit längerer Zeit besteht bzw. bekannt ist noch immer nur durch den Zubehörhandel behoben werden kann?|uhoh: ....so ähnlich als würde man einen neuen Porsche mit runderneuerten Reifen kaufen und darauf hinwiesen wird das man für schnellere Fahrweise andere Reifen (im Zubehör erhältlich) benötigt|rolleyes 
Aber zum Thema: 
@Meeresangler Schwerin
War das Eisele BB auch mit "Plastik" bzw. wie so hast du gewechselt? Du warst doch in der Vergangenheit sehr Zufrieden mit dem Eisele ?
Ist dein neues "Ruck-Zuck" das "Comoran Fast Up Shelter" ?
Finde dabei super die "Rundumsicht" durch die "Fenster".#6  
Mir kam es nur auf der Abbildung so vor das es ein reines "Ententeich-Zelt" ist!.......wohl aber nicht wenn Du damit auch schon im Wind standest 
Was hast du für das Teil hingelegt ?...hatte es jetzt für99,95€ gesehen.
Gruß#h 
Rheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

@ aga, bei Windstärke 6 bin ich schneller. Wetten? |supergri 

Ne wirklich, beim normalen BB war es immer so das das Zelt wenn man es aufklappt gleich abgeht und mann es schwer halten konnte. Jetzt beim Ruckzuck Zelt kann ich mich reinstellen, dann mit der Strippe aufspannen und im gleichen augenblick von innnen die Faulstreifen festhalten und Sand drauf schmeißen. Ist beim normalen umständlicher. Kannst mit glauben.
Das Eisele hatte im übrigen ein Metallgelenk aber da war der Stoff nicht so strapazierfäig und fing an den Nähten an zu reissen. Ich hatte das aber rehtzeitig bei meinem Dealer reklamiert und anstatt eines neuen Eisele Zeltes das Cormoran bekommen.
Anfangs war ich auch skeptisch aber jetzt im nachhinein bin ich froh das es so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> @ aga, bei Windstärke 6 bin ich schneller. Wetten? |supergri
> 
> Ne wirklich, beim normalen BB war es immer so das das Zelt wenn man es aufklappt gleich abgeht und mann es schwer halten konnte. Jetzt beim Ruckzuck Zelt kann ich mich reinstellen, dann mit der Strippe aufspannen und im gleichen augenblick von innnen die Faulstreifen festhalten und Sand drauf schmeißen. Ist beim normalen umständlicher. Kannst mit glauben.
> Das Eisele hatte im übrigen ein Metallgelenk aber da war der Stoff nicht so strapazierfäig und fing an den Nähten an zu reissen. Ich hatte das aber rehtzeitig bei meinem Dealer reklamiert und anstatt eines neuen Eisele Zeltes das Cormoran bekommen.
> Anfangs war ich auch skeptisch aber jetzt im nachhinein bin ich froh das es so gelaufen ist.


 
du weisst doch, dass ich abgehe wie ein zäpchen was von der tarantel gestochen wurde |supergri |supergri |supergri 
wer da wohl schneller ist |supergri 
nein mal spaß beiseite... habe noch nie gesehen wie das aufgebaut wird, daher null ahnung. kenne das nur aufgebaut.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Das geht ähnlich wie ein Regenschirm. Mann zieht in der Mitte an einer Schlaufe und schwupp steht das Ding. Im selben Moment knieht man sich dann innen auf die Foulstreifen und schmeißt Sand drauf. Fertig. 
Das Glasfieber Gestänge ist in der Mitte geteilt so das das Zelt verpackt etwa einen Meter lang ist. Also auch verpackt wesentlich transportabler als die herkömmlichen sperrigen BB.


----------



## Hämmer25 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Die neuen Dega Beach Buddys haben alle schon ein Gelenk aus Metall.Bei Moritz in Kaki kostet das Dega im Moment 79,00€.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Agalatze (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Das geht ähnlich wie ein Regenschirm. Mann zieht in der Mitte an einer Schlaufe und schwupp steht das Ding. Im selben Moment knieht man sich dann innen auf die Foulstreifen und schmeißt Sand drauf. Fertig.
> Das Glasfieber Gestänge ist in der Mitte geteilt so das das Zelt verpackt etwa einen Meter lang ist. Also auch verpackt wesentlich transportabler als die herkömmlichen sperrigen BB.


 
transportabler mag es vielleicht sein, aber im auf und abbau macht sich das nichts... das mit dem sand muss man bei beiden machen... und der rest dauert bei einem normalen max. 1 minute ! abbauen ist einfach nur zusammenklappen.
das packmaß ist allerdings wirklich größer !!!
habe mich jetzt schlau gemacht


----------



## Rheini (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Moin,moin 
außer meinem Ausgangaproblem welches BB ich mir kaufen sollte, gesellt sich jetzt noch eine weitere Alternative --> das Cormoran Ruck-Zuck-Zelt #q  
Zur Zeit tendiere ich schon zum Cormoran da
1.) Meeresangler-Schwerin denke mal den objektivsten Vergleich bieten kann , da er das Eisele schon vorab eine Zeit lang besaß und trotz positiven Eindruck des Eisele nun das Cormoran vavorisiert
2.) Ich das Zelt nur max 1 Woche im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln benutze und den Rest an heimischen Gewässern sitze.
3.) Das Packmaß / Gewicht wesentlich geringer ist als bei den BB´s
4.) Die schicke 3-seitige Verglasung#6 
...........obgleich ich mir aber Denke, daß die BB im allgemeinen eine bessere Figur bei stärkerem Wind machen.|rolleyes 
und bei einem Preis von 79€ für das Dega + Metallaufnahme wäre das wieder ne Überlegung wert.:q #q :q 
@Hämmer25
wo beziehst du das Dega für 79€ einschl. Metallgelenk---> bei Angelsport Moritz in Kaki ;+ 
Was ist Kaki für ein Ort bzw. Abkürzung ;+ 
Bisher habe ich das Dega nur für ca. 140 € (mit Plastik) gesehen|uhoh: 
Gruß #h 
Rainer  (der immer noch nicht 100% weis was er will :c )


----------



## Pilkman (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*



Rheini schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist Kaki für ein Ort bzw. Abkürzung ;+ ...



Hi, 

Kaki = Kaltenkirchen. #h
Bei den Moritz-Geschäften muss man das immer dazu sagen.


----------



## Rheini (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Hi Pilkman,

danke für den Wink #h , leider hat der Moritz in Kaltenkirchen keinen Versand, sollte ich mir doch ein Dega-Camp zulegen.
Für 79 € hätte ich mir das Dega als "alternative" noch zusätzlich gekauft|supergri 

Gruß#h 
Rainer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Moin Rheini,
gugge mal hier. Das Beach Boy Zelt müsste das Ruck Zuck Zelt sein. Bei mir steht Beach Boy jedenfalls drauf. Sonst hilft bestimmt eine Nachfrage.


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*

Moin,





Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Das geht ähnlich wie ein Regenschirm. Mann zieht in der Mitte an einer Schlaufe und schwupp steht das Ding


 na wenn das kein Tatüüüü tataaaaa wert ist  

Ich bin ebenfalls mit meinem Dega immer sehr zufrieden gewesen - mal abgesehen von dem Plastik-Gelenk... |uhoh: und wenn man aich nach Demontage des original Gelenkes anschaut, wie Dega - bzw der Hersteller - die Alurohre abgebissen und nicht entgratet hat... trotzdem ein prima BB #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mb243 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Beach Buddy ???*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> Die neuen Dega Beach Buddys haben alle schon ein Gelenk aus Metall.Bei Moritz in Kaki kostet das Dega im Moment 79,00€.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Hallo!

Stimmt leider nicht ganz!!! ich war heute nachmittag in KK!
Das für 79 € aus dem Katalog ist von Ultimate und leider ebenso mit einem Plastikgelenk ausgestattet! #c 
Sie hatten aber das DEGA ebenfalls da (inkl. Metallgelenk), allerdings für 99 € !


----------

